# ##%#%#%#%%%#% first snow of the season(-:



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!! This is just wrong#%#%#%#%#%#%


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it's those guys up north sending it this way


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That want supposed to be a smiley face ##########


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

In the mid 70's here in Central Texas! :banana:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Brandon told me he wants to play in the snow


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I need to get to work on my "shooting cubby"!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

No snow up here in snow country yet. Supposed to be 50F today.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've only one thing to say that's good about winter, WHEN ITS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!! Well Brandon is one Tough Mudda, yes the little cubby shack will be nice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's so windy here the birds are walking!!!!!! That is just not nice Urban Fisher(-: Bill Hays made a similar remark like that in one if his videos.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the winter. Last year's was pretty brutal, but I did like the snow. If we can avoid the consecutive weeks in the single digits, I'd be happy.

Plus it makes you appreciate spring that much more...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad someone does, and yes I love the holidays.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I actually really like winter, too.
It keeps the people and bugs out of my favorite outdoor places.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> I actually really like winter, too.
> It keeps the people and bugs out of my favorite outdoor places.


H to the F yeah, it does! The most heavily populated trails in the spring/fall/summer, are absolutely desolate come winter...& like you said, its nice to not suffer near hypovolemia at the itchy proboscis' of the various thirsty bugs...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure there is something I like about it, it's just not coming to me at this moment. I know it's not the heat bill.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tag said:


> I'm sure there is something I like about it, it's just not coming to me at this moment. I know it's not the heat bill.


Take up skiing; I guarantee you'll be wishing for snow all summer long


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I like the winter. Last year's was pretty brutal, but I did like the snow. If we can avoid the consecutive weeks in the single digits, I'd be happy.
> 
> Plus it makes you appreciate spring that much more...


Seeing as most of our winter up here is in the minus double digits, id love consecutive days in the singles. LOL


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Or weather here in Florida tonight is in the upper 40's lower 50's and tomorrow is opening day of general gun season for deer and all other critters


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The only snow I want to see is if I unplug the TV


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Urban Fisher said:


> In the mid 70's here in Central Texas! :banana:


Yeah, it just finally got nice around here! I dont think I had the ac on in two days now!


----------

